# Do You Vaccinate??



## PygmyGoatLovr (Aug 11, 2015)

I have 2 pygmy goats. They have never been vaccinated. The boy I bought them off of choses not to vaccinate any of his herd. 
Do you vaccinate?
What do you vaccinate for?
I just want to get a general feel for if I want to vaccinate. 
My babies are both around 1 month old, currently...one male & one female.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I only vaccinate with CD&T. It is for Clostridium Perfringens, types C & D (also known as enterotoxemia or over eaters disease) , and Tetanus.

The way I see it is, it's cheap, easy and can prevent awful diseases, so, why not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do the same.


----------



## PygmyGoatLovr (Aug 11, 2015)

PippasCubby said:


> I only vaccinate with CD&T. It is for Clostridium Perfringens, types C & D (also known as enterotoxemia or over eaters disease) , and Tetanus.
> 
> The way I see it is, it's cheap, easy and can prevent awful diseases, so, why not.


I am leaning towards vaccinating after doing some research...are these vaccines given intramuscular or in a vein? Sorry if this seems like a dumb question...lol


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

The brand I give says to give it subcutaneously (under the skin). I think there may be others brands that you can give in the muscle, but I don't have experience with those.


----------



## PygmyGoatLovr (Aug 11, 2015)

PippasCubby said:


> The brand I give says to give it subcutaneously (under the skin). I think there may be others brands that you can give in the muscle, but I don't have experience with those.


ok. Thank you! I can do it in the muscle or under skin...just not the best at finding a vein! lol


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Same here. CD&T given sq. Jeffer's Pet sells the vaccine pretty inexpensively.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I didn't vaccinate for two years ... but I put a thread up on here and tetanus seems to be a big risk if you don't vaccinate, so I've picked it back up. I also do the CD/T, sub-Q.

I'll also say, in the years I didn't vaccinate I had a couple kids with enterotoxemia-like symptoms (cleared up with activated charcoal), and this year my kids were vaccinated and didn't even have a hiccup as they pigged out on everything they could find. Prevention is best with overeating, but it's nice to have that extra safeguard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, CD&T is SQ, then give the booster shot 21 to 28 days later.
When giving a shot, after inserting it under the skin, draw back on the syringe, if you get blood (which is a vein) in the syringe, remove it and put it in another spot, until you find a place you get no blood coming up into the syringe. make sure you feel where the needle is under the skin and it is not all the way through it, going to go onto the ground.
Start, by making a tent like with the skin and put the needle in so it isn't just the tip of the needle in there, but in good, but not all the way through, before giving the shot.

If you have any questions on any other vaccines ect and the proper way to give it, just ask.


----------



## PygmyGoatLovr (Aug 11, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Yep, CD&T is SQ, then give the booster shot 21 to 28 days later.
> When giving a shot, after inserting it under the skin, draw back on the syringe, if you get blood (which is a vein) in the syringe, remove it and put it in another spot, until you find a place you get no blood coming up into the syringe. make sure you feel where the needle is under the skin and it is not all the way through it, going to go onto the ground.
> Start, by making a tent like with the skin and put the needle in so it isn't just the tip of the needle in there, but in good, but not all the way through, before giving the shot.
> 
> If you have any questions on any other vaccines ect and the proper way to give it, just ask.


Thank you! Everyone is so nice and helpful on here!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome, glad to of helped.


----------



## Griswoldcreekpygmies (Aug 19, 2015)

I also vaccinate with CDT , but I also use rabies vaccine. my vet said since my pygmies are pet goats and I take them to nursing homes and parades and such he recommends it. Also we have a lot of raccoons and such around our area. I know that there are only a few of us in my 4H club that vaccinate for rabies. It is not necessary and it would probably be good to do some research/and or talk to your vet about your specific situation.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

This is the first year I have not vaccinated for anything. And as of now, I won't change that either. 
I used to do CD&T but had vaccinated goats still come down with enterotoxemia so decided it wasn't worth it. This year, three does got out and gobbled hay and chicken food. The vaccinated girl died and the other two just walked way. 
My mom still vaccinates for Tetanus, but I have decided to forego that as well.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I do not vaccinate. Some of my goats were before I got them, but I just don't find it nessecary.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Tetanus is a terrible way to die. We vaccinate with the CD+T shot. This year, I made a mistake and 
bought from a national chain livestock store. Apparently, they leave their vaccines out of the fridge after the delivery truck comes in. 

I lost a beautiful Oberhasli kid to tetanus 2 weeks ago. After talking to the people at the store (starts with a "T") I determined that the CD+T vaccine must have sat in a hot warehouse from Thur. until Monday. It was no good. 
I will never buy medications that need refrigeration from that particular store again. 

Giving vaccinations is a personal choice- but to me, it just makes sense to protect the goat as much as I can. 
There is just so much that can happen to a goat, having preventable diseases just doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

There are several types of Clostridium perfringens. They are labeled A-F, B, C and D being the most commonly associated with animal sickness.

I thought this was a good quick read to understand it a little better.

http://www.colorado-serum.com/vets/vol_1/vol1_2.htm


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

CD/T, although since we stopped showing and breeding out I've gotten a bit lax. Had a scare and got everyone updated now. 
One of my does tore an udder pretty good and since I couldn't remember whether she was UTD on tetanus, gave her a shot of T-anti toxin. She had an allergic reaction to it. What looked like the blisters of a clostridial infection turned out to be edema from the reaction. All around her lady parts and tail web. Looked and felt like bubble wrap. My vet is very much opposed to the use of T anti-toxin. Says reactions are more common than he's comfortable with. Says the next one could kill her so get her updated on long term tetanus protection.


----------

